# I need a better set-up



## hellrazar (Feb 23, 2006)

right now I have a 25 gal with 2x20watt NO lighting. I am running an undergravel filter and a single DIY Co2 reactor. After my first post I was told to get rid of the undergravel filter, add more light, and more Co2. well i can either add more light or get a canister filter. or i could add a smaller light. Right now I am looking at getting an all glass 36" triple tube strip light. or an Eheim eco comfort 2234. is this a good filter or should i consider a different Ehiem or Fluval since I am on a budget. I will of course also pick up a new Co2 reactor so i can stagger the start times. So will adding more light or a new filtration method be the best to improve my plant growth? i will do both eventually but I want to know what will be the best purchase until eventually gets here.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Definately get rid of the undergravel filter. Not only does it created surface aggitation, but creates a bad bed environment for plants. By getting rid of this filter, you will likely see in an increase of co2. 

The eheim eccos are decent, the classics are better, Eheim 2213 is the one I would recommend. If you want to shave a few bucks, then purchase a Filstar XP1 (pricematch it a petsmart with bigalsonline.com printout of the product). I hear fluvals are decent, but I'm having issues with my 104 right now.

The light probably should be replaced eventually, but the filter is causing more problems for you. Right now you have a low - slight medium systesm, you will be able to grow plants slowly and surely, especially with DIY CO2.

Not sure what CO2 reactor/diffuser you have setup, but your levels will surely increase with the removal of the UGF.

-John N.


----------



## hellrazar (Feb 23, 2006)

*more questions*

ok so if i am removing my UG filter how should i go about doing it? what iam thinking of doin is once I get the canister filter I will cycle it for a few days and drain most if not all of the water out. remove all fish plants and gravel. and add a layer of laterite then put my gravel back. it is a natural grey 5mm sized gravel which sounds like it should be ok for plants. I would go with flourlite or ecocomplete but it seems too pricey. should i save some as much of the old water as i can to restart it as soon as possible. finding a place for my fish will be difficult. the only other aquarium i have is a 10 G which is fully stocked. Does this sound like a good plan? is there anything else i should pick up on my run to the LFS?


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Ya, replacing the UGF is a bit messy and does require a whole system restart. I think your fish could be fine in a bucket or large storage container with an airstone for a day or two if it takes you that long. I like 3mm grain gravel since its finer and allows the roots to take a better hold in it, but it sounds like you gotta make do. Or you can again head over to petsmart and print out bigals flourite price, and get 2 maybe 3 bags for about $14 each.

For your cycling, if you put enough plants in your tank you probably won't have to worry about a cycle. But if you rather go on the sure side, I would take some of that old gravel, and stick it in a mesh bag or panty hose and let it sit in the new tank for a few days to let the bacteria colonies develop from that sack.

-John N.


----------



## hellrazar (Feb 23, 2006)

*one more*

actually I have double checked my gravel size and it is closer to 3mm than 5. Is laterite not a good choice? should i just drop the dough for the flouralite? it is $30 a bag in canada. compared to a 55oz of flouralite for $25. If there are any drawbacks or problems with laterite instead of floralite what are they?


----------



## hellrazar (Feb 23, 2006)

what is petsmarts return policy?


----------



## hellrazar (Feb 23, 2006)

sorry not return policy. their pricematching policy?


----------



## hellrazar (Feb 23, 2006)

can floralite be mixed or layered with my gravel?
too many questions. each answer brings more questions


----------



## acbaldwin (Nov 3, 2005)

I wouldn't bother with flourite or laterite at this point. Instead, take out all of your gravel when you remove your old filter. Replace it with play sand (super cheap, plant friendly, easy to find). pack a bunch of gravel inside a pantyhose like John N said, leave it in for a week or so. Put the fish in a bucket w/aeration temporarily. Keep about 50% of your old tank water to go back into the tank when you put the fish back in. Try to pack as many plants in as you can fit, preferably fast growing stem plants, to help combat algae and reduce bioload. You should be able to reintroduce the fish within a day of setting the tank back up.


----------



## hellrazar (Feb 23, 2006)

*rrrrrrr decisions decisions*

i got money burnin a hole in my pocket. I want to make sure that it gets spent in the best way possible. i think i will either stay with garvel only for now. but i cant make up my mind. i would like to keep using my current gravel. what problems can this cause. or could i mix it with play sand or layer it. i think i will also break down and get more light. i am thinkin of a triple tubel 36" strip light. which will bring me up to 2.5 watts per gallon. i cant decide what will be the easiest route.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

If you are going to use sand go with pool filter sand, it will not have any effects on your water parameters as sometimes playsand can. Sand and your gravel can be mixed together. First make sure that the gravel you have now does not leach by using either vinager or acid to test it. If it fizzes than the gravel is leaching, which will cause the KH/GH to raise.

For a light you could go with a Coralife PC  fixture for $53 & a Rena Filstar filter for $60, if your budget allows.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

hellrazar said:


> sorry not return policy. their pricematching policy?


Some petsmart, depends on the manager at the time you come in, will price match whatever online or magazine print out your bring in.

*For example,* you can print out a the web page of flourite, and a Rena Filstar XP1 from bigals.

Bring it in, stick a bag or two of flourite and the filter in your shopping cart. 
Go to the checkout, and tell the cashier "I would like to pricematch these items"

The cashier will call the manager, and the manager will go "wow, those are cheap prices" and he will key the prices in, and you will have your 50% discount on the prices.

Again, some manangers will tell you they only pricematch petsmart.com prices, while others will pricematch anything. Always go back on different days, for a different manager if you fail the first or second time. It always works for me.

-John N.


----------

